# Sports



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Post opponents and ur prediction of the game.

Oregon:17 LSU:20


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

tigers 31
ducks 28
its gona be a nail bitter but we got this


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Dawgs : 34
Broncos : 21

And i have a feeling Boise is gonna score in the second half after Richt puts in the second string... may be optimistic, but what true fan isnt going in to game 1?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah i pull for all sec unless they playin my tigers


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

can you believe these people really thinking that BOISE ST is gonna ruin the SEC?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well them dawgs let us down but my tigers showed everyone wuts up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

um. Roll Tide! :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i should have bet on the spread! lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Fla 48 Alabama (UAB Birmingham) 24


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Fsu 35 Charleston southern 3


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well lsu is playin nwst so ima same lsu 50 nwst 3 
bama 24 penn 17


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> um. Roll Tide! :bigok:


 Im with u ROLL TIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oldmanbrute said:


> Fla 48 Alabama (UAB Birmingham) 24


So your happy about beating our high school team? Lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> So your happy about beating our high school team? Lol


High school teams are the only ones we can beat this year....lol!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

so. miss just kicked some houston butt


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

im pullin for baylor over texas though


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

lsu-42 georgia-14


----------

